# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  دورة الأُتْرُجَّةِ القرآنية

## عبد الدايم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم | الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .. يدعوكم مركز الدعوة والإرشــاد ببريدة لحضور .. دورة الأُتْرُجَّةِ القرآنية



 دورة فصلية لتفسير القرآن الكريم كاملاً لمدة أربــعــة فصــول دراسـية
ميزات الدورة : * أول دورة لتفسير القرآن الكريم كاملاً. * منهجية علمية للطلاب للاستفادة المثلى من الدورة . * شمولية منهج الدورة ( تفسير – علوم قرآن – تدبر – تجويد – حفظ ومراجعة – تصحيح تلاوة ). * النقل الصوتي المباشر للدورة عبر موقع البث الإسلامي وشبكة القرآن الكريم وبعض غرف البالتوك . * التصوير المرئي لكامل الدورة عبر قناة المجد العلمية وسيتم بث الدورس فيما بعد . ** توجيهات بمناسبة افتتاح الدورة | لمعالي فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور | عبدالكريم بن عبدالله الخضير عضو هيئة كبار العلماء وعضو اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء وذلك بعد صلاة العصر مباشرة يوم الخميس الموافق 28 | 10 |1431 هـ ** أسماء المشايخ المشاركين في الدورة : 1/ الشـــيخ د. أحمـد بن محــمد البـريـدي 2/ الشيخ د. عبدالرحمن بن معاضة الشهري 3/ الشيـــخ د. محمد بن عبدالله الربـيعة 4/ الشيــخ د. محمد بن عبدالله الخضيري 5/ الشيـــخ / محمد بن عبد الله العريني 6/ الشيخ د. محمد بن عبد العزيز الخضيري 7/ الشـيخ د. مسـاعد بن سليمان الطيار 8/ الشيـــخ د. ناصر بن محمد الماجـد إعلان الدورة ..  الإعـلان بدقة عالية .. اضغط هنـــا ..! *لمتابعة الدورة عبر النقل المباشر : رابط البث الإسلامي رابط شبكة القرآن الكريم*  | ساهم معنا في نشر تفسير كتاب الله ..

----------


## القارئ المليجي

حيهلا...
ربنا يبارك في الجهود.

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

ماشاء الله بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

نفع المولى بكم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

ما شاء الله, أسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن ينفع بها طلبتها, وأن يوفّق ويسدّد المشائخ القائمين بها, وأن يكثّر هذا الخير وأمثاله في كل بلاد المسلمين.

----------


## احمد بن حنبل

بارك الله فيك .

----------


## انبثاق

أخي الفاضل: هل تُرفع الدروس بعد تسجيلها؟وأين؟
شكرا لكم

----------


## أبو معاذ السني

هل يمكن المشاركة عبر الإنترنت؟

----------


## عادل حبيب

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا

----------


## أبو آمنة

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ام مهند

هل هذ الدورة ماالت مستمرة لا اعرف كيف الاشتراك

----------


## علاوةمحمدزيان

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته علماءنا الأجلاء
الرجاء:كيف يمكنني الإنضمام إلى دورة تفسيرالقرآن في الأترجة ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

